# Lautsprecher funktionieren nicht mehr



## Silenzz (16. September 2012)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe folgendes Problem, meine Logitech Z4 Lautsprecher, die an meinem Computer angebracht sind funktionieren nicht mehr. Sie haben einwandfrei funktioniert bis ich das Aux-Kabel aus dem Subwoofer und meinem Pc entfernt habe. Als ich das Kabel ein paar Minuten später wieder angeschlossen habe, kam kein Ton mehr. Gut also Pc neugestartet, hat nichts gebracht immernoch kein Sound. Pc wieder runtergefahren, alle Kabel neu eingesteckt, hat auch nichts gebracht immernoch kein Sound. Ich hab dann mal mein Handy über das Aux-Kabel an die Lautsprecher angeschlossen und es kam kein Ton raus, also gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass es an den Lautsprechern liegt, zumal man über ein Headset Musik am Pc hören kann.
Alle Kabel sind zwar befestigt, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass kein Strom an die Lautsprecher kommt, wenn ich zwar über diese Kabelfernbedienung ( http://blog.gilly.ws/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Logitech-Z4-Kabelfernbedienung.jpg so sieht das gute Ding im übrigen aus) die Lautsprecher anmache, leuchtet das Lämpchen das unter Volume steht, aber trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, es kommt kein Strom da dieses typische "plopp" fehlt das man hört immer wenn man die Lautsprecher anmacht. Das ganze ist ein bisschen nervig, da ich jetzt die ganze Zeit über das Headset Musik hören muss und ich wäre euch allen sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

MfG

-Silenzz


----------



## wowfighter (16. September 2012)

Hast du nen Anderes Aux Kabel zum testen, ob das Kabel eventuell kaputt ist?


----------



## Silenzz (16. September 2012)

Ach verdammt hatte ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben, habe das Aux-Kabel noch an eine Musikanlage angeschlossen und mit meinem Smartphone verbunden, da lief dann auch wieder Musik also denke ich nicht, dass es am Aux-Kabel liegt.


----------



## Saji (16. September 2012)

Bei kaputten Boxen soll es helfen eine handvoll Hühnerknochen in die Luft zu werfen und dabei um ein geweihtes Lagerfeuer zu tanzen. Ganz wichtig ist dabei ein alter indianischer Gesang, welcher den Gott der Lautsprecher anrufen soll.

Nein, mal ehrlich. Was erwartest du hier von uns? Sofern du kein gelernter Techniker bist und du die Kabel als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kannst liegt höchstwahrscheinlich ein technischer Defekt im Inneren des Boxenset vor den man als Laie nicht beheben kann. In dem Fall hilft dir entweder nur die Garantie (sofern noch welche vorhanden ist) oder der Logitech-Kundensupport weiter. Letztere könnte dir sagen wohin du das Set schicken müsstest um eine ggf. kostenpflichtige Reparatur vornehmen zu lassen.


----------



## Silenzz (16. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Bei kaputten Boxen soll es helfen eine handvoll Hühnerknochen in die Luft zu werfen und dabei um ein geweihtes Lagerfeuer zu tanzen. Ganz wichtig ist dabei ein alter indianischer Gesang, welcher den Gott der Lautsprecher anrufen soll.
> 
> Nein, mal ehrlich. Was erwartest du hier von uns? Sofern du kein gelernter Techniker bist und du die Kabel als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kannst liegt höchstwahrscheinlich ein technischer Defekt im Inneren des Boxenset vor den man als Laie nicht beheben kann. In dem Fall hilft dir entweder nur die Garantie (sofern noch welche vorhanden ist) oder der Logitech-Kundensupport weiter. Letztere könnte dir sagen wohin du das Set schicken müsstest um eine ggf. kostenpflichtige Reparatur vornehmen zu lassen.


Scherzkeks 

Ne hätte ja sein können, dass das ein bekanntes Phänomen ist oder hier jemand rumgeistert der mal das selbe erlebt hat und DIE passende Lösung zu meinem Problem kennt. Strom scheint ja da zu sein, aber irgendwie werden die Boxen davon nicht beeinflusst, falls ich Pech habe bleibt mir aber natürlich nur die von dir vorgeschlagene Lösung


----------



## xynlovesit (16. September 2012)

Nochmals zur Erklaerung, wenn du dann ein iPod oder dein Smartphone ueber das AUX Kabel anschliesst, kommt Musik raus?


----------



## Silenzz (16. September 2012)

Nein leider nicht, deshalb schließe ich den Computer auch als Fehlerquelle aus :-S


----------

